# مادة الفرفرال المهمه



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 يناير 2013)

_*الفورفورال سائل كيميائيّ يُستخدَم في كثير من الصناعات، حيث يستعمله أصحاب المصانع في صُنع النيلون واللدَّائن ومنتجات أخرى. يتحوَّل الفورفورال من سائل عديم اللَّون إلى اللون الأصْفَر وأخيرًا إلى اللون البُنِّي الدّاكن عندما يتعرض للهواء. وبخاره يثير العيون والأنف والحلق.

ويستخدم الفورفورال في إنتاج رباعي هيدرو الفوران والبوتاديئين، وهي مادة تستخدم في المطاط الاصطناعي. ويمكن صناعته من حمض رباعي هيدرو الفوران، كما يمكن استخدام هذا الحمض مذيباً لمواد أخرى في الصناعة.

ويستخدم كحول الفورفوريل، وهو مُركَّب آخر مصنوع من الفورفورال، في صُنْع الراتينجات التي تحمي الفلزات من التآكل. وكثير من الراتينجات الاصطناعية تُصنع بالفورفورال. ويستخدم أصحاب المصانع هذا الراتينج الاصطناعي في صنع منتجات اللدائن. ويقتل الفورفورال أنواعًا مختلفة من الفطر والجراثيم والحشرات، لذا فهو يستخدم في صنع مبيدات الفُطر والجراثيم والحشرات. ويستخدم أصحاب مصانع المطاط الفورفورال للإسراع بعملية الفلكنة لجعل المطَّاط أصلب، وأكثر تحملاً.

ويطلق الكيميائيون على الفورفورال المذيب المنتقي، لأنه يذيب بعض المواد في خليط دون آخر. وتستخدم معامل تكرير البترول الفورفورال ليُذيب الكربون الضار ومركبات الكبريت الموجودة في زيوت التشحيم النقية. كما يستخدم الفورفورال أيضًا لتكرير المنتجات النفطية الأخرى مثل وقود الديزل. 

ويحضر صانعو الكيميائيَّات الفورفورال بخلط حمض مع مواد نباتية تالفة، مثل سيقان الذرة الشامية، أو قشر بذور القطن أو الشوفان أو الأرز. كذلك يوجد الفورفورال في بعض الزيوت الطبيعية. وقد أعلن الكيميائي الألماني جوهان دوبرينر عن اكتشافه الفورفورال عام 1832م، حيث حصل على المادة الكيميائية مصادفة بمعالجة السكَّر بحمض الكبريتيك وثاني أكسيد المنجنيز. واكتشف الكيميائيون الأمريكيون الوسائل المستخدمة حالياً لتصنيع الفورفورال في أوائل العشرينيات من القرن العشرين.

والفورفورال مادة عضوية كيميائية، وصيغته c4h3ocho . وهو ينتمي إلى عائلة الألدهايدات، ويطلق عليه أحيانًا الفورفورألدهايد. انظر: الألدهايد. يتجمد الفُورفورال في درجة -38,7°م، ويَغْلي في درجة 161,7°م. وهو كثيف تُقدر كثافته بحوالي 1,16 مرة مثل كثافة الماء.*_


----------



## عبد القادرالعزاوي (10 مارس 2013)

مشكور اخ محمد على المعلومه 
ويستخدم ايضا في تنقيه الزيوت من المواد الغير مرغوب فيها


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 مارس 2013)

لا فقط ازاله المواد الاورماتيه من الزيوت ليس اكثر


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

مشكور اخى الفاضل


----------

